# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κλουβιά >  Έτοιμη η "μεζονέτα " μας(κλουβί κοκατίλ).

## vagelis76

Αν και εποχή δύσκολη για τέτοια έξοδο....αλλά όταν πρόκειται για το καλό των τσουλουφιών μου,βρίσκεται τρόπος.
Έφτασε και σε μας το το άνετο κλουβάκι που μετατράπηκε στη μεζονέτα μας !!!!

Το ίδιο κλουβί έχω πάρει εδώ και 3 χρόνια περίπου στο Σπύρο και έχω μείνει πολύ ευχαριστημένος!!!!
Ελπίζω και με τούτα τα τερατάκια να γίνει το ίδιο και να γλυτώσουμε κανένα σπόρι από το πάτωμα...

Νάτο λοιπόν !!!!

*εδώ "γιαπί"*


*το εσωτερικό...*










*

και η υπέροχη "ταράτσα" μας !!!!*








*Και επειδή για ένα γερό σπιτικό χρειάζεται ένας καλός εργολάβος ....τον είχαμε και αυτόν.
Μάλιστα κατέληξε να δοκιμάζει και τη σκληρότητα των υλικών....*






 :Happy0030:  :Evilgrin0010:  :Happy0030:  :Evilgrin0010:  :Happy0030:  :Evilgrin0010:  :Happy0030:

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Βαγγέλη σούπερ το κλουβί.Χολιγουντιανή υπερπαραγωγή θα έλεγα. Καλορίζικο

----------


## Georgia_io

Βαγγέλη μου, πανέμορφο!!!
Να το χαίρονται τα μικρούλια σου!!!  :Happy: 
Πολύ ωραίο το έκανες!!! Με τη βοήθεια του Σπύρου πάντα  :Happy:

----------


## serafeim

πολυ ομορφο βαγγελη μακαρι να ειχαμε ολοι τετοιο κλουβι και να ειμασταν τοσο καλη οσο εσυ στο να φροντιζεις τα φιλαρακια σου!!! αμα κανεις baby sitting σε θελω μολις μπω στρατο χαχαχ  :winky:

----------


## Oneiropagida

Βαγγέλη απίθανη η μεζονέτα και πολύ καλά επιπλωμένη (φουλ στο παιχνίδι!!!) !! 
Την αξίζουν τα τσουλουφάκια σου!!   :Happy:

----------


## warlock

Μεγειά !!!Πολύ ωραίο !!!
Για τα σποράκια ,κάπου είχα δει να έχει προσθαίσει κάποιος εδώ μέσα ,πλέξι -γκλάς γύρω γύρω στο κάτω μέρος .Νομίζω θα κάνει δουλειά .

----------


## zack27

Βαγγελη μπραβο αντε επιτελους!!!!!! θα περασουνε σουπερ τα μικρα εκει μεσα!!! τους το εχει κανει παλατακι!!!!

----------


## vagelis76

ευχαριστούμε πολύ !!!!!!

ελπίζουμε να μη μας πιάσουν τα νέα φορολογικά μέτρα....:-p


* το πλέξι γκλάς το έχουμε εφοδιαστει ήδη .... απλά θα μπει στο σημείο που θα έχουμε απώλειες ... τώρα απλά παρατηρούμε  :winky:

----------


## zack27

καλα εκανες και πηρες Βαγγελη πρεπει να παρω και γω....

----------


## BeHappy

Βαγγέλη μου έφτιαξες τα ανάκτορα των Βερσαλιών και της Αγίας Πετρούπολης!!!! καλορίζικο!!!!

----------


## Marilenaki

Παλατακι τους εφτιαξες Βαγγελη!!!!!!! Χανονται μεσα στο κλουβι απο τα τοσα παιχνιδια!!!! Ειναι υπεροχο!!!! και φαινεται οτι τα μικρα σου το εκτιμησαν δεοντως το καινουριο σπιτακι!!!!!!! μπραβο σου!!!! :Happy0030:

----------


## maria-karolina

Πανέμορφο είναι Βαγγέλη μου, πραγματικά το ζηλεύω!!! Μακάρι όλοι οι κοκατιλογονείς να μπορούσαν να προικίσουν με τέτοιο σπίτι τα παιδιά τους! Τουλάχιστον αν τώρα με τα νέα μέτρα της εφορίας μείνεις εκτός σπιτιού, ξέρεις πού θα μείνεις... Χωράς ολόκληρος....

----------


## douke-soula

καλοριζικο το νεο σας σπιτικο Γκουσταρ Λασερ και Γκρεϊζι (μηπως λειπει καποιος-α ;;;;; ) :Happy0062:  :Happy0062:  :Happy0062: 

πολυ ευαερο και ευηλιο φαινεται  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  .......... και με καλογουστη επιπλωση !!!!!!! :Scared0016: 

με τον προαυλιο χωρο του  :Character0235:   ...... την παιδικη χαρα του  :Anim 26:   :Jumping0046:  ,

τον χωρο ψυχαγωγιας   ::  ,  ::  ,  και μουσικης   :Anim 18: 


μπραβο ....... σε αυτες τις δυσκολες μερες που διανυουμε ,κανατε μια πολυ καλη επιλογη  ::  ::  :: 


αλλα ρε παιδια ........ αυτος ο εργολαβος   :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  ..... δεν εχω λογια πια ............ ::  ::  ::

----------


## ninos

πανέμορφο σπιτάκι. Τι σπιτάκι δηλαδή, μεζονέταααααααααααα. Πάντα με υγεία και χαρά εύχομαι στα φιλαράκια σου.

----------


## mitsman

Ημουν σιγουρος οτι θα το εκανες απιστευτο.... εινια φοβερο κλουβι και σε ευχαριστω που το μοιραστηκες και μαζι μου και εχω αυτο το απιστευτο "κλουβακι" για τα πουλακια μου!!!

Καλοριζικο και να το ευχαριστηθουν τα πουλακια μεχρι τα βαθεια τους γεραματα!!!

----------


## nuntius

*Βαγγελούκωωωωωωωωω...τι σπιταρώνα είναι αυτή!!!!!!!!!!! Εκεί μέσα νομίζω μπορείς να φιλοξενήσεις και τα παιδιά των παιδιών σουυυ 
Αλλά ο μαστροΣπύρος όλα τα λεφτά... σαν να κοιτάζει και να καμαρώνει για το επίτευγμά του... μόνο μη σου το ζητήσει το παλατάκι σαν εξοχική κατοικία!!! Να χαίρεσαι το νέο παλατάκι με τους ιδιοκτήτες του υγιής και με πολλές όμορφες στιγμές!!! Είναι τυχερά τα μικρά σου!!! 
*

----------


## Lucky Witch

Τέλειο το κλουβί Βαγγέλη μου,τα κοκατιλακια ΘΕΙΚΑ φυσικά.
και ο Σπυρος άλλος από εκει,ΘΕΟΣ.

----------


## Windsa

Βαγγέλη σούπερ το κλουβί. Σπιταρόνα!!! Με γεια! Τυχερα πουλάκια!!!

----------


## giok

Τέλειο!!!! Ότι καλύτερο μπορούν να έχουν τα τσουλουφάκια  :Happy:  Και ο εργολάβος απίστευτος  :Happy:   :Happy:

----------


## μαρια ν

Βαγγελη καλοριζικο το κλουβι,ειναι φοβερο,πολυ ομορφο και ωραια παιχνιδια να το χαιρονται
λοιπον τα ζουζουνακια.

----------


## vikitaspaw

Ομορφο κλουβακι, τυχερα πουλακια!

----------


## Sissy

Καλή διαμονή στα τσουλουφάκια σου Βαγγέλη, πανέμορφη η μεζονέτα τους!!!!

----------


## Athina

Θα το υπερευχαριστηθούν!!!
Μπράβο σου Βαγγέλη ΥΠΕΡΟΧΟ κλουβί! :Animal0028:

----------


## kdionisios

Μεζονετα με τα ολα της!!!
Βαγγελη εκανες πολυ καλη επιλογη!!!
Καλη διαμονη στα μικρα σου!!

----------


## vagelis76

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ παιδιά για τα καλά σας λόγια και είμαστε χαρούμενοι που σας άρεσε και εσάς !!!!!!

Τα μικρά έχουν βρει ήδη τις κουρνιάστρες τους και για 2ο βράδυ έχει το καθένα τη δική του...
Έλειπα όλη μέρα και τώρα που επέστρεψα βρήκα μόνο λίγα σποράκι και πουπουλάκια στο πάτωμα...

Ο "εργολάβος" (Σπυρίδων) κατσικώθηκε μέσα και δεν έβγαινε με τίποτα....του έταξα βόλτα για να εγκαταλείψει τη "μεζονέτα" των μικρών...φυσικό γιατι του είναι πολύ γνώριμος  σαν χώρος.

----------


## ria

Βαγγελουκο τελεια η βιλα των μικρων!!!!!! θα την χαρουν και με το παραπανω!!!!!!

----------


## vagelis76

Εδώ μαθαίνουμε να βγαίνουμε από τη σωστή πόρτα...και όχι από τη "σοφίτα"....

----------


## Marilenaki

Μπραβο Βαγγελη!! ειναι τελεια τα τσουλουφια σου και πολυ ευτυχισμενα!!!  :Happy:

----------


## vagelis76

> Μπραβο Βαγγελη!! ειναι τελεια τα τσουλουφια σου και πολυ ευτυχισμενα!!!


Τώρα αν πω οτι είχα καλή μαγιά και σωστές βάσης θα είναι υπερβολή????
Thanks για όλα !!!!!

----------


## Marilenaki

οχι βεβαια!!!  :winky: 

τα ζουζουνια ξεχειλιζουν απο χαρα!!  :Happy: 
εισαι παραδειγμα προς μιμηση χωρις υπερβολη!! :Party0011:

----------


## vagelis76

> Τώρα αν πω οτι είχα καλή μαγιά και σωστές βάσης θα είναι υπερβολή????
> Thanks για όλα !!!!!


Εννοώ στη πρώτη μου επαφή με το είδος...βλέπε Τen & Cristian...
άσχετο αλλά τις τελευταίες μέρες τα έχω συνέχεια στο μυαλό μου....σε λίγες μέρες η μικρή θα γινόταν 1 έτους  ::

----------


## dimosd

Ωραίο είναι, 
Να σου πω και τζάκι να βάλεις, και καμιά κουρτίνα για τα αδιάκριτα βλέματα !!!

----------


## kaveiros

Με γειά Βαγγέλη. Τέλειοοοο. Για φόρους μη φοβάσαι όσο δεν έχει ρεύμα :Happy:  Εκτός κι αν εφεύρουν και φόρο πτηνού. Στη χώρα μας ποτέ δε ξέρεις :Happy:

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Ωραίο είναι, 
> Να σου πω και τζάκι να βάλεις, και καμιά κουρτίνα για τα αδιάκριτα βλέματα !!!


χαχαχαχα

----------


## Marinaki!

Γεια σου Βαγγέλη και εσύ Ρεθεμνιώτης me too! Τέλεια βίλα και κάτι τσουλουφάκια κουκλιά, με γεια σου και χαρά σου!
(μπορείς να μου στείλεις σε παρακαλώ πμ από που το πήρες?) μου αρέσει τρελά!  :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## mitsman

Απο την Αθηνα το πηρε ο Βαγγελης, αν σε ενδιαφερει πες μου να σου στειλω το σε πμ το μαγαζι το οποιο το αγορασαμε!

----------


## lagreco69

Καλημερα!! τωρα τι να λεμε.. το Buckingham palace μοιαζει παραγκα μπροστα στην  super luxury suite των μικρων σου!!  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:

----------


## Marinaki!

Ας το καλύτερα μιτσμαν μένω Ρέθυμνο...

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Και Βαγγελης Ρεθυμνο μενει...

----------


## mitsman

Του το ειχε κατεβασει ο αδερφος του τοτε νομιζω, αλλα και εγω Ναξο μενω και μου το εστειλαν με την μεταφορικη και πληρωσα μονο 4-5 ευρω!

----------


## Marinaki!

αααα.....ωραία τότε στείλτε μου πμ παρακαλώ....

----------


## mitsman

το εχεις!!!

----------

